
Al Jazeera Reporters Arrested in Egypt? - corin_
https://twitter.com/nolanjazeera/status/32051442894241793
======
corin_
See also:

<https://twitter.com/AymanM/status/32050542867910656>

<https://twitter.com/nolanjazeera/status/32049197700087810>

